# I pushed the envelope today.



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

I've always wanted to own a Coye, but could never afford one. So I bought a licensed copy from Blue Ridge, found a picture of a real Coye, and cut a choil with a diamond rod the same size and placement as his. Then it got out of hand.

Oh, the sharpening was right out of old Edo, even using some of the stones. Then the polishing started, and I could not help myself but finish off the "combat paring knife" with 3.2 million grit nanodiamond slurry.

Before you laugh, remember we will all need skills that other prepper communes want and need. My wife is a teacher, and I can cast and reload bullets and I am a polisher.

While you're stronger with me, I must admit, I did this knife for ego!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Sweet!


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

That edge is incredible.


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

THAT is one sexy blade!


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Dang.. i need a blade like that. Evil....


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

That is a great skill.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Absolutely beautiful!


----------

